# Pinnacle® Premium Router Quick-Lift?



## texicodon (Oct 21, 2009)

I came across Pinnacle® Premium Router Quick-Lift and was wondering if this lift is an exact copy of the Woodpecker PRL V2 (inclusive of all specifications of the PRL V2)? How doe this lift compare in performance with the Woodpecker? Your valuable inputs will be highly appreciated.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Ramon.


----------

